# Kingston KHX1600C9D3P1K28G HyperX Genesis PnP 8GB CL9 DDRIII Memory Review



## The Sorcerer (Aug 11, 2011)

Kingston Taiwan shipped a 8gig PNP Kit with us, 1600MHz CL9 @1.5v kit.
*i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/HWBBQ2/KHX1600C9D3P1K28G/IMG_1854.jpg​These memory sticks are "plug and play" kit specifically for Sandybridge Chipset. We'll see how good she is and if she can be fine tuned. Every drop counts, eh?

*Product packaging, specifications and First Impressions *
This kit was officially announced at 25th April.


> _*Fountain Valley, CA -- April 25, 2011 --*  Kingston Technology Company, Inc., the independent world leader      in memory products, today announced the new HyperX® Plug and Play  (PnP) series of high-performance enthusiast memory. HyperX PnP      are the first modules to scale the higher memory heights that are a  part of the second generation Intel® Core™ i5 and i7 CPUs.      The memory is programmed with faster frequencies and when 'plugged'  into a system using the Sandy Bridge chipset, will automatically      'play' at either 1600MHz or 1866MHz in both desktop and notebook  PCs.
> 
> The modules are programmed using JEDEC-compliant settings, allowing  1600MHz and 1866MHz frequency support. It is as simple as plugging      in the memory and turning on the machine, as the system  automatically recognizes faster memory speed with no further BIOS  settings      required. Users will notice performance gains as overclocking is  automatic with the HyperX Plug and Play modules. In addition, the      modules are backwards compatible with previously released DDR3  systems on the market.     _



*i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/HWBBQ2/KHX1600C9D3P1K28G/IMG_1839.jpg*i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/HWBBQ2/KHX1600C9D3P1K28G/IMG_1840.jpg

*i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/HWBBQ2/KHX1600C9D3P1K28G/IMG_1841.jpg
​
Features:
[*]JEDEC standard 1.5V ± 0.075V Power Supply
[*]VDDQ=1.5V ± 0.075V
[*]800MHz fCK for 1600Mb/sec/pin
[*]8 independent internal bank
[*]Programmable CAS Latency: 5,6,7,8,9,10,11
[*]Posted CAS
[*]Programmable Additive Latency: 0, CL - 2, or CL - 1 clock
[*]Programmable CAS Write Latency(CWL)=8(DDR3- 1600)
[*]8-bit pre-fetch
[*]Burst Length: 8 (Interleave without any limit, sequential with starting address “000” only), 4 with tCCD=4 which does not allow seamless read or write [either on the fly using A12 or MRS]
[*]Bi-directional Differential Data Strobe
[*]Internal(self) calibration : Internal self calibration through ZQ pin (RZQ : 240 ohm ± 1%)
[*]On Die Termination using ODT pin
[*]Average Refresh Period 7.8us at lower than TCASE 85°C, 3.9us at 85°C &lt; TCASE &lt; 95°C
[*]Asynchronous Reset
[*]PCB : Height 1.18” (30.00mm) double side component
[*]RoHS Compliant

PERFORMANCE:
[*]CL(IDD): 9 cycles
[*]Row Cycle Time (tRCmin): 48.125ns (min.)
[*]Refresh to Active/Refresh Command Time (tRFCmin): 160ns
[*]Row Active Time (tRASmin): 33.75ns (min.)
[*]Power: TBD (operating per module)
[*]UL Rating: 94 V - 0
[*]Operating Temperature: 0o C to 85o C
[*]Storage Temperature: -55o C to +100o C

PnP JEDEC TIMING PARAMETERS:
[*]DDR3-1600 CL9-9-9 @1.5V
[*]DDR3-1333 CL8-8-8 @1.5V
[*]DDR3-1066 CL6-6-6 @1.5V

The memory modules have 4GB 512Mx 64-Bit Chips per stick . As its clear on the pictures, it comes with low profile heatspreaders.

*Test Setup and Benchmarks*
*i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/HWBBQ2/KHX1600C9D3P1K28G/5b1e824d.jpg

*AIDA64 Memory Benchmark*
*spreadsheets.google.com/a/hardwarebbq.com/spreadsheet/oimg?key=0ApTeq9VLJF0pdHB0MEJQc1JDZGRxSkQzSjh3ZFh2UkE&oid=15&zx=kbolkr3g2q4w
After scrapping down few timings, it shows a good enough boost. I wanted to get CL8 but it just didn't go that way, even with 1.6v. 
---
*PC Mark Vantage Memories Benchmark*
*spreadsheets.google.com/a/hardwarebbq.com/spreadsheet/oimg?key=0ApTeq9VLJF0pdHB0MEJQc1JDZGRxSkQzSjh3ZFh2UkE&oid=16&zx=bt421ejvi7kz
​*Conclusion*
I am not sure if there is any advantage of 2133MHz and for whom? 

But judging these kits alone and if you have a need for 8GB kit in your sandybridge rig, this is something you can keep an eye on. Lower the timings a bit and you get some pretty decent bumps for what its worth. Another good thing is that it has low profile heatspreaders and it will not be an obstacle for systems with box-sized coolers with dual fans. 

I am having little issues finding Indian pricing for this kit, Indian resellers are not aware of this kit and I've asked couple of distributors who have either referred me to someone else to simply transferred the call. 

As far as U.S. prices are concerned, an online store called provantage is selling these for  $98.29!


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 11, 2011)

Nice review - The Sorcerer


Rep added


----------



## Skud (Aug 11, 2011)

Short and sweet.


----------

